# Brutally Honest Cube Review



## Teencuber (Oct 28, 2013)

So I really hate to be a negative guy, lets just get that out. But when I spend $20.00 on a cube and it is not of good quality, it brings out the negativity in me. Now if you have a Dayan Megaminx and your is of very good quality, PLEASE comment down below on how you made yours good, or if you have any ideas on how I can make it better.


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 28, 2013)

How many different megaminx have you tried?
Lube it and it's great.
Don't expect it to be like a 3x3 it's not.


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 28, 2013)

So I have tried 1 other megaminx and it was much better, and as for lube I will lube it once I get home.


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 28, 2013)

what brand was that?


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 28, 2013)

Mine is the dayan megaminx 1, so was his.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 28, 2013)

You did the review before lubing it w-t-f


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 28, 2013)

Loosen it a ton then lube it a ton.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 28, 2013)

The Dayan Megaminx is good quality. You're just doing it wrong. Lube, tension, break it in.


----------



## Drake (Oct 28, 2013)

That's not a brutal review. You did this review with out even trying to get the best out of this cube. I agree 20$ is somewhat expensive for a puzzle, but it's the price for it, so live with it. Dayan workers already put a lot of work in assembling some, so if you want to make it better it's up to you not them. You can easily change the color scheme by disassembling it. If you take it a part, lube it and adjust the tension. The dayan megaminx is for sure the best megaminx on the market. I suppose it can be somewhat "expensive", but even there you get the quality that you pay for. Some other puzzle are way more expensive.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 28, 2013)

Don't you mean brutally *long* and probably *boring* review? I haven't watched it (over 14 minutes you gotta be kidding me) but apparently you don't even take the megaminx (btw not cube) out of the box for two minutes. Wtf.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Oct 28, 2013)

more like brutally stupid review, i dont have a megaminx, but i heard that the dayan is a very good one. if you are unable to set it up properly then please dont make a review on it, i dont know how it is with the dayan, but alot of cubes need to be setup before they work well and i dont think you can say a cube is bad just because you are unable to set it up lol. i am also not good at it and most of my cubes are not good, especially my dayan+mf8 4x4, but do i say that the cube is bad? no because its my fault that it isnt good.


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't understand why people keep saying that Dayan Megaminx is so good. Mine after lubing, tensioning and breaking in still isn't worth 20$. I have tried a lot of them and only a few were good, so I guess you need to be really lucky to get a 20$-worth megaminx.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 28, 2013)

Maybe the Dayan megaminx isn't for you.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 28, 2013)

The Dayan megaminx is only good if you know what to do with it, otherwise it sucks. The more effort you put in the better it becomes.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Oct 28, 2013)

What? You spent like, 2 WHOLE MINUTES Talking about random stuff and the box design. Don't mean to offend you, but NOBODY CARES about the box, and make some unrelated notes SHORT.


----------



## kcl (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, straight out of the box mine kinda sucked. You seriously need to lube it. And loosen it. Maybe even 48PEM it. But it is a really awesome dodecahedron.


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 28, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> The Dayan megaminx is only good if you know what to do with it, otherwise it sucks. The more effort you put in the better it becomes.



If I pay 20$, I expect a good cube out of the box (=out of the box+lubing+tensioning ofc).


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2013)

you apologise for not making videos for a while therefore i dislike this video

okso i wachted abit of the wideo

4:20 until first turn WAT !?!
5:09 - it dosent help you and it doesnt mean alot, you dont have a million subscribers
5:18 - outro rike 1/3 of the way through the video ?? also up twbo this point you make it seem as thouxw you like it then you say it sucks
10:04 - oh your a crazybadcuber fanboy. also other people have video editors you know

this is one of the worst reviews i have ever seen


----------



## kcl (Oct 28, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> If I pay 20$, I expect a good cube out of the box (=out of the box+lubing+tensioning ofc).



Uh.. No not really. Dayan mega IS good out of the box, but it can get way way better.


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 28, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Uh.. No not really.



Yes, I do. Also, I won't change my mind, because you say that Dayan is good out of the box. I think, that it isn't and it isn't worth 20$, that's all.


----------



## kcl (Oct 28, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Yes, I do. Also, I won't change my mind, because you say that Dayan is good out of the box. I think, that it isn't and it isn't worth 20$, that's all.



Suit yourself. When fully modded, SS and Dayan are both equally good. That being said, SS needs a full florian mod while Dayan only needs some edge mods. When you add up the difference in time, it's pretty large amount. Time is money. That's my 2c, if you think otherwise that's your right.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 28, 2013)

...stupid.

You need to lube and tension it. Most cubes aren't good out of the boxes. Just cuz you payed $20 doesn't mean it has to be amazing out of the box. What about break in time? Do you expect them to do 500 solves for you?


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't expect it to be amazing, it should be *good*, but after 1000 solves, lubing, tensioning it and 120PEM it still isn't.


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 28, 2013)

48PEM means what??


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 28, 2013)

Teencuber said:


> 48PEM means what??



48 Point Edge Mod


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh, got it. Sounds simple. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## youngcuber1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Being brutally honest that was a terrible review.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't get how you can possibly even have a "brutally honest" opinion of this cube when you haven't lubed it. Really, just lube it. Also, have you seriously done 500-600 solves on it? Because I think your PB would be a TON faster if you had.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 28, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> I don't expect it to be amazing, it should be *good*, but after 1000 solves, lubing, tensioning it and 120PEM it still isn't.



Clearly you're doing something wrong. Mine is great.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2013)

also shouldnt all reviews be brutally honest

you are suggesting that your other reviews arent brutally honest, so no one should watch them csch who wants to wach a fake review


----------



## youngcuber1 (Oct 29, 2013)

For you to solve that megaminx 500 times at the speed of your PB it would take you 43.58 hours. So I doubt you solved it 500 and spent almost the equivalent of two days solving it. Also you don't get your PB every solve so these calculations are more in your favour.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 29, 2013)

okso here's a solution, get a shengshou mega, mod it, solve it, get fast, love it, forget dayans even exist, problem solved


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 29, 2013)

And I agree with that, and I did do the 120PEM last night, AND lubed it, and my opinion of it is now the exact opposite of what it was.


----------



## kcl (Oct 29, 2013)

Teencuber said:


> And I agree with that, and I did do the 120PEM last night, AND lubed it, and my opinion of it is now the exact opposite of what it was.



You love it now? Sounds like a more accurate assessment.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 29, 2013)

"this is my first megaminx"

aha! Here's your problem!


----------



## Weston (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't understand why you pretended to like it at first lol


----------



## Owen (Oct 30, 2013)

Haha, this thread is brutally honest.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 30, 2013)

Edit the OP to say you like it now then. People will be confuzzled.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 30, 2013)

"I've had this cube for a while but I'll pretend like I haven't used it before"
"wow this is really smooth and fast it's good hahah heheh ahaha eheeheehe snort"
"subscribe pls"
"this sucks i hate it" (compared to all of the other megaminxes you haven't tried)

Out of all the 30+ megaminxes I've tried from scrambling at competitions and ones I've owned, the single best is the DaYan (with ridges) Megaminx that MadeToReply owns.

Also you say that ShenShous are fine because they're impossible to tension (which they aren't) but the DaYan is awful because it CAN be tensioned but you fail to? I don't understand that logic.

This review just hurt to watch. It dragged on and on and basically said nothing. And when you rate it "7/12" or "MAYBE 6.5/12" that scale is pointless as we have nothing to compare it to. If I give my main cube a rating of 8/10, then saying cube x get's a 7/10 has some perspective.

As to speeding up a video, it can be done with Windows Movie Maker which is free software.


----------



## Nestor (Oct 30, 2013)

What kind of ***** makes a review of an cube without lubing it and tension it first? 

It like judging left over pizza after taking it out of the fridge without first heating it.


----------



## rj (Oct 30, 2013)

UnAbusador said:


> What kind of ***** makes a review of an cube without lubing it and tension it first?
> 
> It like judging left over pizza after taking it out of the fridge without first heating it.



Hey! I love cold pizza! 

OT: I do out-of-the-box reviews. Then I do an update video.


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 30, 2013)

UnAbusador said:


> What kind of ***** makes a review of an cube without lubing it and tension it first?
> 
> It like judging left over pizza after taking it out of the fridge without first heating it.



Who heats leftover pizza? Last nights cold pizza ftw!

Also I will be reviewing the Moyu Chilong later. I haven't lubed or tensioned it yet. Neither have I bought it. I plan on giving it a score of 4.96 out of 18.32.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 30, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> I plan on giving it a score of 4.96 out of 18.32.



Hmm, for a 3x3 you obviously have to rate it out of 6 since there are 6 axis.


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 30, 2013)

You would be correct! Want a cookie??



WELL TO BAD I ALREADY ATE IT!!!!


----------



## TDM (Oct 30, 2013)

You misspelled a three letter word.


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't believe so.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 30, 2013)

Teencuber said:


> You would be correct! Want a cookie??
> 
> 
> 
> WELL *TO* BAD I ALREADY ATE IT!!!!


lol


Teencuber said:


> I don't believe so.



:fp


----------

